# Do you use face serums?



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 26, 2020)

Face serums can help reduce signs of fatigue. This is ultimately a reason to get your hands on face serums if you haven't already. You will look fresh regardless if you had enough sleep or not. It can also keep pores are oil-free and clean. Now, who doesn't want that? One of the most striking benefits of face serums is their ability to help lock moisture into the skin for hydrated and healthy-looking complexion. Haven't try it? Start today!


----------



## toupeemoor (Dec 29, 2020)

I've been hearing good reviews about face serums and really eager to try it. what serum would you highly recommend?


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Jan 3, 2021)

toupeemoor said:


> I've been hearing good reviews about face serums and really eager to try it. what serum would you highly recommend?


It depends on your skin type. Maybe you might want to check out your local stores and asks the staff there. I can't give an accurate recommendation. I use mainly Korean skincare products. It works well for me.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Feb 21, 2021)

babycaremoms said:


> Facial serums are great way to add potent ingredients to your routine and i have been using a vitamin C serum for face texture which has also removed my acne marks from years ago. Such an amazing ingredient. I use the one by moms co and it is so good!


That's a great recommendation.


----------



## Vasu Dev (Apr 5, 2021)

Face serums I have been using for a long time at present I am using face serum for dry skin, it is very effective.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2021)

yes, i'm using retinol 1% with night cream. I think, in the morning my skin more sensitive


----------



## Adelina13 (Jun 7, 2021)

I have started to use face serums at least 8 month ago, and i really like the result. It really smells good, has solid ingredients, produce immediate and lasting results. There are also some interesting facts about face serums. You can read it here.


----------



## Joliedayspa (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes I also use face serums and For best results, apply to clean, dry skin every morning and evening. you can read more here about the face serums


----------



## Joliedayspa (Jun 27, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> yes, i'm using retinol 1% with night cream. I think, in the morning my skin more sensitive


For best results, apply to clean, dry skin every morning and evening


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2021)

I am in love with the Vitamin C Serum with Hyaluronic Acid. Have you ever had a chance to try the $160+ Vitamin C ferulic Serum from Skinceuticals? I did a couple of years back and it is a lovely product. It is also ridiculously overpriced and I can tell you that this dupe from Seoul Ceuticals is nearly identical in texture and performance. I apply it every AM between my toner and moisturizer and it is so lightweight that even those of you with super oily skin will love it.

It is quick-absorbing and leaves skin with renewed radiance. The ingredients are outstanding, from the high concentration on Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate (Vitamin C) to the Hyaluronic Acid. It is my favorite Vit. C Serum in any price range.


----------



## reviewHunter (Jul 29, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I am in love with the Vitamin C Serum with Hyaluronic Acid. Have you ever had a chance to try the $160+ Vitamin C ferulic Serum from Skinceuticals? I did a couple of years back and it is a lovely product. It is also ridiculously overpriced and I can tell you that this dupe from Seoul Ceuticals is nearly identical in texture and performance. I apply it every AM between my toner and moisturizer and it is so lightweight that even those of you with super oily skin will love it.
> 
> It is quick-absorbing and leaves skin with renewed radiance. The ingredients are outstanding, from the high concentration on Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate (Vitamin C) to the Hyaluronic Acid. It is my favorite Vit. C Serum in any price range.


Could you say me, where you bought this serum please? I found many different brands of this serum. Which one true?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2021)

yes, of course. I bought the serum on this site of the manufacturer. you can use this promo code GRN10 at a discount of -10%


----------



## reviewHunter (Aug 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> yes, of course. I bought the serum on this site of the manufacturer. you can use this promo code GRN10 at a discount of -10%


thank you so much! i hope it helps my skin looks younger


----------



## cacheflisks (Aug 25, 2021)

Serums help give your skin a fresher, younger and healthier appearance.


----------



## ellisael (Sep 6, 2021)

I have never tried one until now but the Vitamin C one sounds great i am going to take a look


----------



## Maryy (Feb 27, 2022)

I use Vitamin C, and I highly recommend it. It helps me protect the skin from many problems (sunburn, photoaging, hyperpigmentation, wrinkles, sagging, dryness). Anyone dealing with these skin issues may want to consider adding a vitamin C serum to their skincare regimen.


----------



## cutealicia (Feb 28, 2022)

I use THE ORDINARY Retinol 0.5% in Squalane


----------



## Karma Emma (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes. Acne-prone skin needs special care. So I  use Irem Vitamin C serum. This is working really good on my skin


----------



## Karma Emma (Mar 14, 2022)

cacheflisks said:


> Serums help give your skin a fresher, younger and healthier appearance.


Yes. Using a serum on your skin is really beneficial. Acne-prone skin needs a special face serum. We can't choose any random product.


----------



## Saphire (Mar 15, 2022)

I am more concerned by my pores and uneven texture, so I use _HERBIVORE BOTANICALS Prism 12 aha + 3 bha Exfoliating Glow_ serum. It's suitable for all skin types and is light and gives a brighter glow. What makes me love it is that it contains natural extracts from fruits and plants.


----------



## sanashah (Mar 16, 2022)

Yes I am using face serum, I am using Skincare Multi Acid Peeling Solution. this is best for skin.


----------



## adwivedi22 (Apr 12, 2022)

I use Olay Regenerist Regenerating face serum and I love this product I can say.
Face serums are necessary for a holistic skincare routine. 
Like other skincare items, serums also have their own benefits on the skin.
While moisturizers simply hydrate the skin, serums are often packed with anti-aging, anti-acne, and similar ingredients meant to target specific skin issues


----------



## Ruslan8819 (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes  I do..


----------



## aradhana007 (Sep 20, 2022)

I have just started using face serum and will soon update my review about it.


----------

